# Drill Press Decison Time: Down to Two Models



## RobertStix (May 17, 2013)

Hi There, 
New Guy - first post. Been lurking for answers and opinions here for a couple of months and finally jumped in. Hope I can sow at least as much as I reap.
So, I'm buying a benchtop drill-press; needs to handle large-bore holes for heavy mortising as well as metal-work for making jigs & shop stuff. Bench-top will work for me in lieu of floor because my shop is tiny. I'm gonna mount the post backwards to the base, and bolt it through 3/4" plywood and another 1/4" of plate steel to make the max work height as high as I can lift the thing and bolt it down.

My criteria were: Wide speed-range (16 speed class), 12" swing at least, 5/8" chuck, 3 1/4" stroke and cast-iron base & table.

My choices have been narrowed down to the:
Grizzly g7943 http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Drill-Press/G7943
Woodtek 162-497 http://woodworker.com/13-bench-top-drill-press-16-spd-12hp-mssu-162-497.asp

The difference is $100.00 or so, an inch of swing, a few pounds and a quarter of a horsepower. That I can see.

The differences that I CAN'T see are what their performance histories have been in the hands of my peers. I humbly request any experience and opinions ya'll have on these (or comparable that I may not know about) models.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the floor-standing model of that drill press (G7944), and it has been dependable and a good value.

Bad points:
- the knobs have all broken. Fairly cheap plastic, broke right above the thread. I'll get around to turning some wooden ones some day, but for now, there's no functional issue.
- the pulley cover rattles. There's a simple metal tab catch to hold the cover in place, but it doesn't put enough pressure on the cover to prevent rattling. A bit of masking tape in a couple of spots would make the noise go away. Again, not a functional issue.

The good:
- pretty easy speed adjustments. Way more speeds than I find useful in woodworking
- built in light is quite useful

Would I buy it again? Maybe. This drill press is good but I occasionally want something with a larger swing, so I'd probably step up a size.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I too have the floor-standing version of that Grizzly DP (see reviews). 
I mostly use it for woodworking and other general utility purposes. However, I have fabricated a few small brackets for my motorcycle. Its always got the job done- easily. 
- I don't remember how many speeds it has. But it can spin crazy fast and balls slow and everything in-between.
- The table size is adequete, but nothing more. 
- The table elevation works pretty well. 
- The depth-stop is kind of chintzy. It works ok, BUT is nothing more than a thin-guage L-bracket. If NASA presicion is required, you'll need to address the depth stop. 
- The service light is a nice feature, but the bulb is in a stationary fixture behind the chuck. A gooseneck light would be better. 
Don't get me wrong, its a great DP. I have no plans to upgrade as its all the DP I'll ever need and more.

My (unsolicited) advice:
- Haunt Craigslist for a used DP. I see good, heavy duty DPs all the time for $100-150. Not to say that the models you're considering are bad values. Afterall, they will likely last 30-40 yrs. So $350 isn't bad. BUT, all else being equal, cheaper is better. And you very well might score an industrial-quality gem for peanuts.

- Reconsider the benchtop model. I too limited my DP search to benchtops, but stumbled upon my floor model Grizzly for $100. I figured I'd try it in my small shop. If it proved too big, I could always sell it for a profit. However, I found that the floor DP has about the same footprint as a five gallon bucket, is more versatile, and easier to use. That said, I'm glad I skipped the benchtop.

Good Luck


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, and between the two machines you cited, I'd go with the Grizzly. The specs appear to be superior.

And BTW. Are you sure about the $100 price difference? Won't the freight charges make the Woodtek approximately the same price as the Grizzly?? If so, its a no-brainer. Go with the Grizz.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I recently went from 1/2 hp to 3/4 hp and the difference was surprising. I would go with the grizz but i would scour craigslist first. Just make sure you check for runout on a used drill press!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Robert … If you can make do with a 12", let me throw out another option. Menards has the 12" Masterforce Drill Press for $229.00:
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/power-tools/drill-presses/12-masterforce-drill-press/p-1498047-c-10086.htm

I went through the same process you are going through a couple of years ago, and ultimately settled in the Menards product. I posted a review a year and a half ago …
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2509
... and still stand by my purchase.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Rob. you should reconsider the bench top idea. That was my plan as well, but when I got to the store and saw that the floor model was only $30 more, well it's a no brainer. Get the floor model and build a mobile base for it. Now it's portable and easy to move out of your way. JMHO
PS I bought a General 1/2hp machine. The 1/2 hp is fine for what I do, but as they say biggest is usually best.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I used to have the grizzly you mentioned; it was a solid performer, but the quill travel was limiting sometimes. 
For $329, the porter cable sold at lowe's is the best value in presses right now. More travel (4") and longer reach (15"). It is a floor press, but I have yet to hear a convincing argument as to how a floor model takes up more space than a benchtop model.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

When it comes to imports, I trust tools made in Taiwan over made in China. That said, my choice would be a Jet or a General. They cost more, but are well made. Jet today is where Delta and Powermatic were 50 years ago. If price is an issue, I would consider one from Harbor Freight. I'm pretty sure all the machines selling for about the same price are made in the same Chinese factories.


----------



## RobertStix (May 17, 2013)

Thanx ya'll! A 90 degree table tilt is also critical for my needs, otherwise, I'd jump on that Porter Cable.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Delta 16 inch floor model here. Paid 175.00 28 yrs ago. Slightly used then. Still going strong. It gets used regularly.

Just something to think about. JB


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The porter cable does tilt…
5th bullet down: "Table Tilt: L and R: 45 °"


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

How about a shop smith mark V ?


----------

